# Official gm automatic transmission fluid change?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There's three transmissions in use by cruzes. What model Cruze are you querying about?


----------



## rando (Dec 30, 2012)

2013 cruze lt 1.4 turbo with 6 speed auto


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

rando said:


> Can anybody direct me to a link that shows the official way.I could have sworn i saw it here once .Now getting invalid link.I Am not interested in doing a flush just a drain and refill.


 Don't you need a Flush machine to do your own Flush?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's an entire thread devoted to it. However, no one has verified if you can remove the AT cooler line and pump it out, and which one do you remove to do so. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...5-how-automatic-transmission-fluid-flush.html

Some said you need the one that attaches to the bottom side of the transmission, because fluid will go to the bottom. However, information that I posted I think shows that the outlet of the AT is out the top of the transmission. 

There's a factory installed AT fluid cooler on this car, which makes the plumbing a little more complicated than your old 4T65 or other GM tranny's.

Please post your thoughts over in that thread if you do this and can clarify how you flushed it with a flush machine. It should be possible, but I think you're going to need a scrap ST hose to make an adapter to get the fluid at the tranny rather than disconnection from the inter-cooler.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You can in fact remove the AT cooler line. It has been done. I don't recall which hose it was that pumped the fluid out, but it wouldn't take very long to figure it out either. Just disconnect both and have someone start the car for a second while you aim them over an oil pan

Moved thread to Powertrain as only tutorials belong in the Tutorial Library.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

xtremerevolution said:


> moved thread to powertrain as only tutorials belong in the tutorial library.


#2 in 2 minutes!


----------

